# First SS (56k die)



## -Thrilla- (Sep 17, 2006)

Building the first SS  

Big condensor  I like






First time made the desuperheater too big lol, for condensor this size all I need is one loop to minimize the vibration.





Not good looking braze job, but sure is strong













The loop





Ya, it's rolling





Rotary





Playing with the gauges





Will be filling it up with R290 after modding another rotary to triple evac it and fill with nitro/co2 mix. That's when school starts lol XD


----------



## -Thrilla- (Sep 17, 2006)

Dynaflow is the stuff!! It fills so easily, melts so easily, and flows so easily, wowow. With brass it takes me a minute to braze, with dynaflow it takes me 20 seconds to do a perfect braze 









Low and high side, all it's missing is the evap which I can only make when school starts 





OMFG no leaks!!!


----------



## -Thrilla- (Sep 17, 2006)

Had plenty of time today, so I took out the modded coredless drill....





Drilled lots of holes, etc, etc. Do I win the ghetto awards now? I didn't have a soldering iron, so I heated up a big nail with propane and went from there, hey, it works!













But it paid off:


----------



## -Thrilla- (Sep 17, 2006)

Electrical works part one:

















Need to cut a hole on the cover to mount the switch, then bolt the enclosure on the plywood base.


----------



## -Thrilla- (Sep 17, 2006)

School is back so is the shop, so I'm back online again :gun_bandana: 

The milling machine





Finding the right spot and milling









2 layers done





Milling bits aparte





This is the base of the cap in cap evaporator, each layer is for each cap so they don't move around during brazing.


----------



## KennyT772 (Sep 18, 2006)

looks sick man. keep us updated!


----------



## JC316 (Sep 18, 2006)

WTF?? You built an air conditioner. What are you going to do with it?


----------



## infrared (Sep 18, 2006)

Wow, very neat work, keep up the good work


----------



## D_o_S (Sep 18, 2006)

JC316 said:


> WTF?? You built an air conditioner. What are you going to do with it?



He is building an SS - Single stage. Single stage = phase change system to cool your CPU (or GPU or Chipset or whatever). Temperatures should be in the -50C range.

Look at a Vapochill if you have never seen anything like this before.

What type of evap will you be using (I'm guessing you'll go for a stepper?)? Also, are you going to have any control unit (Golden Froster)? Oh yeah, and methinks you have overdone it with the desuperheater... for aesthetics, I would have used larger diameter loops, and fewer of them... but each to his own I guess  As long as it cools well 

Looks good so far.


----------



## JC316 (Sep 18, 2006)

D_o_S said:


> He is building an SS - Single stage. Single stage = phase change system to cool your CPU (or GPU or Chipset or whatever). Temperatures should be in the -50C range.
> 
> Look at a Vapochill if you have never seen anything like this before.
> 
> ...



That is what I figured he was going to do with it, but I wasn't sure. It seems like a solid design, but what are you going to do with the condensation? Also, what kind of heatsink are you going to be using to hook all of this up.


----------



## -Thrilla- (Sep 18, 2006)

Cap in cap milling finally finished, brazing soon
(this is the evap where things get cold)


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Sep 19, 2006)

this is sweet stuff


----------



## xylomn (Sep 19, 2006)

Keep it coming this is a great read


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Sep 19, 2006)

Nice to see you here D_O_S  

Thrilla- nice job, tho I agree with D_O_S- that desuperheater is way overkill lol  

I also see you plan on using r290, so I cant wait to see these temps and on a cpu  

O do think you could go for a better evap design though- possibly one with more surface area to evaporate the r290. though if a drill press is all you can use it may work well.  




> Also, what kind of heatsink are you going to be using to hook all of this up.



Dude, seriously. This *is* the heatsink.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 4, 2006)

Oh my gosh, quite possibly the coolest thing to cool a computer...  I thought my heatsink was huge... 

So this is an air conditioner that uses propaine to power itself, but the air goes to the heatsink part, which is the whole thing...  got it


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Oct 4, 2006)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Oh my gosh, quite possibly the coolest thing to cool a computer...  I thought my heatsink was huge...
> 
> So this is an air conditioner that uses propaine to power itself, but the air goes to the heatsink part, which is the whole thing...  got it



Nope.

The propane is the coolant, not teh fuel.

R290 is both a coolant (often used in camper fridges) AND a cooking fuel.

Not to mention tow motor fuel


----------



## JC316 (Oct 4, 2006)

Why not just use R22 freon? Should cool better than propane and be less dangerous to boot.


----------



## drade (Oct 4, 2006)

Extremely nice! Im really liking the work your doing.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Oct 5, 2006)

JC316 said:


> Why not just use R22 freon? Should cool better than propane and be less dangerous to boot.



R22 sucks.(not to mention being phased out and reuires multiple permits to even reclaim the gas.)   -15 to -20c tops. you can do -30 or colder in a properly setup system.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 6, 2006)

Nice, propane refrigirators are OLD!  My folks have one tho.  They love it!


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Oct 6, 2006)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Nice, propane refrigirators are OLD!  My folks have one tho.  They love it!



Bet it works extremely well.. but I think they still use it.. especially in RV/campers tho 

*cheaper and easier to handle(permits suck)* than R22.


----------



## strick94u (Oct 6, 2006)

what an interesting setup but whynot just use a freezer for a case ?looks like it would have been cheaper


----------



## atomicpineapple (Oct 6, 2006)

The freezer idea wont work, not enough heat removal capacity. A freezer is made to remove heat that seeps in past/through the insulation (no insulation is ever perfect), not to remove the seepage plus an extra 300 Watts of PC generated heat. Plus a freezer runs at what? -10 Deg C? which would give you CPU temps, of say, around 0 Deg C? Phase done well will get you -30 deg C or lower.


----------



## strick94u (Oct 6, 2006)

atomicpineapple said:


> The freezer idea wont work, not enough heat removal capacity. A freezer is made to remove heat that seeps in past/through the insulation (no insulation is ever perfect), not to remove the seepage plus an extra 300 Watts of PC generated heat. Plus a freezer runs at what? -10 Deg C? which would give you CPU temps, of say, around 0 Deg C? Phase done well will get you -30 deg C or lower.



 I was kidding what dork would ever do anything like that?


----------



## -Thrilla- (Oct 6, 2006)

Man this is difficult lol, I had to make my own tools...
But finally, will start brazing next week


----------



## strick94u (Oct 6, 2006)

-Thrilla- said:


> Man this is difficult lol, I had to make my own tools...
> But finally, will start brazing next week


Its Very neat looking something I would like to do someday I had my fill of peltier cooling though it would chill it down


----------



## Agility (Oct 7, 2006)

Hope it doesn't freeze your CPU to rock solid ice lol. Nice work there. Jealous =(


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Oct 7, 2006)

Agility said:


> Hope it doesn't freeze your CPU to rock solid ice lol. Nice work there. Jealous =(



takes about -273C to do that


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 8, 2006)

Absolute 0 is what your shooting for right?


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Oct 9, 2006)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Absolute 0 is what your shooting for right?



Also known as -273C. 

Obviously not possible on a phase change built in a garage tho


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 10, 2006)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> Also known as -273C.
> 
> Obviously not possible on a phase change built in a garage tho



Yeah, I got that  But if it WAS possible, I would so have that kind of cooling


----------



## xylomn (Oct 10, 2006)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> Also known as -273C.
> 
> Obviously not possible on a phase change built in a garage tho



I though absolute zero was impossible to completely reach, you can get very very very close but not to the very exact value...  least thats what I remeber from A-Level Physics lol .


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Oct 10, 2006)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Yeah, I got that  But if it WAS possible, I would so have that kind of cooling



It would kill your computer.. you would stop the electrons!  




xylomn said:


> I though absolute zero was impossible to completely reach, you can get very very very close but not to the very exact value...  least thats what I remeber from A-Level Physics lol .



a difinitive answer for this I'm not positive about.. its borderline "new physics" if you would do it


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 11, 2006)

xylomn said:


> I though absolute zero was impossible to completely reach, you can get very very very close but not to the very exact value...  least thats what I remeber from A-Level Physics lol .



it is not possible correct.  It can get very very close.  It keeps halfing, but never makes it.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 11, 2006)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> It would kill your computer.. you would stop the electrons!
> 
> I think it kill me before the comp....


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Oct 11, 2006)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I think it kill me before the comp....



then again, all scientists in the world would be in awe of you reaching absolute zero 

I think the universive would implode first, however.


----------



## Steevo (Oct 11, 2006)

I built a ammonia system once. Didn't work very well though.


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 11, 2006)

very nice man

- as to someones post about using Freon
isnt freon toxic?

I laughed when i read the warning on the propane tank  NIIICE


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Oct 11, 2006)

ex_reven said:


> very nice man
> 
> - as to someones post about using Freon
> isnt freon toxic?
> ...




Propane is actually fairly hard to combust when treated properly..

I regularly see people standing around smoking around the propane trading station.

Idiots.  

Then again, just natural selection


----------



## gamer210 (Oct 11, 2006)

This is giving me some ideas.  When my neighbor moved out a few years ago, he was going to throw out a lot of stuff from his garage.  I asked him if I could take some of it and he had no problem with it.  I picked up a welder, some parts from an old milling machine, a lathe, and two tanks of freon.


----------



## beachbum86 (Oct 11, 2006)

Sweet, pulling out my frosty mug now


----------



## -Thrilla- (Oct 13, 2006)

FINALLY!!
I finished with making my own tools and now I'm back online again, made the first layer of Cap in cap evap, will post pics if I can find my camera.

And since everyone loves pics, here are some semi-related ones
Socket A mount test bed


----------



## -Thrilla- (Nov 1, 2006)

Man this sucks lol.... I lost my digital camera.... aka no more pics till I finish everything at school and bring it home and use my webcam....

ya..... it sucks......
well anyway, I'm almost finished with the evap, got a friend who can lend me a vacuum machine, finished my test Skt.A setup, and 2x 17" broken LCD backlight dry-erasable notepads lol.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Nov 1, 2006)

-Thrilla- said:


>



Almost perfect.

Needs a heat source and a thermal probe.


----------



## Slater (Nov 3, 2006)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> a difinitive answer for this I'm not positive about.. its borderline "new physics" if you would do it



They have gotten to 5 billionths of a Kelvin away from Absolute Zero.

And the speed of light slowed down to 38MPH.... Insane right?

EDIT: Sorry. 50 billionths.
"In February, 1999, a group at Harvard
 University, utilizing a  
Bose-Einstein condensate and laser cooling techniques, achieved a  
temperature of 50 billionths of a degree above absolute zero and, in  the 
process, slowed the speed of light from its speed in a vacuum  (186,000 miles 
per second) to an astonishingly low 38 MPH (61.15  km/h).Even in the 
vacuum of deep space, temperatures measure  approximately 3K.It is the 
temperature associated with empty space that  is completely devoid of all 
all motion and/or energy. In practice it is  impossible to obtain, 
although one can get arbitrarily close. Not even  the empty space between 
distance galaxies is at absolute zero: it  contains energy and an 
associated temperature of about 2.7 Kelvin.Heat  refers to the total amount 
of heat energy"


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Nov 3, 2006)

Slater said:


> They have gotten to 5 billionths of a Kelvin away from Absolute Zero.
> 
> And the speed of light slowed down to 38MPH.... Insane right?



Now, if only it was a chunk of metal, instead of 5 atoms......


----------



## xylomn (Nov 3, 2006)

ah this brings back my a-level physics lol

problem is to get to absolute zero you'd need a area of lower energy(temperature) than absolute zero to transfer the energy to but as you can't get colder than absolute zero this is impossible.


----------



## tkpenalty (Nov 11, 2006)

xylomn said:


> ah this brings back my a-level physics lol
> 
> problem is to get to absolute zero you'd need a area of lower energy(temperature) than absolute zero to transfer the energy to but as you can't get colder than absolute zero this is impossible.



You cant get colder than Absolute zero??? wtf??


----------



## Gorre (Nov 11, 2006)

tkpenalty said:


> You cant get colder than Absolute zero??? wtf??



It's not referring to 0c or 0f, it means 0kelvin, so absolute zero is literally no heat at all whatsoever.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Nov 11, 2006)

Gorre said:


> It's not referring to 0c or 0f, it means 0kelvin, so absolute zero is literally no heat at all whatsoever.



Its actually a measure of energy...  not directly, heat..


----------



## xylomn (Nov 11, 2006)

exactly at absolute zero -273.something Celsius there is no energy left in the atoms and they stop vibrating...  because there is no energy to remove you can't get any colder


----------



## largon (Nov 11, 2006)

Going under (0 kelvins / -273.15ºC) would be exactly like making an object travel at a _negative speed_. 

No, going backwards doesn't count as negative here...


----------



## ATIonion (Nov 11, 2006)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> Its actually a measure of energy...  not directly, heat..


or the measure of NO energy...
nothing moves at absolute zero so no energy(friction) is created...if humans could some how survive in 0 kelvin then we would slide all over the place without gravity or friction....we couldnt stop....lol...that would be a riot...


----------



## Gorre (Nov 11, 2006)

ATIonion said:


> or the measure of NO energy...
> nothing moves at absolute zero so no energy(friction) is created...if humans could some how survive in 0 kelvin then we would slide all over the place without gravity or friction....we couldnt stop....lol...that would be a riot...



Reproduction would have to have a crazy overhaul.

Oh christ, the mental images


----------



## tkpenalty (Nov 11, 2006)

Gorre said:


> It's not referring to 0c or 0f, it means 0kelvin, so absolute zero is literally no heat at all whatsoever.



Dude i think i know that...


----------



## Gorre (Nov 11, 2006)

tkpenalty said:


> Dude i think i know that...



Then why so shocked that you cant get lower than nothing?


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Nov 12, 2006)

Gorre said:


> Then why so shocked that you cant get lower than nothing?



 

This thread has become so redundant...


----------



## beachbum86 (Nov 13, 2006)

...........

Wtf..battle of the "well when I was in A-level physics" clashes!!!


 

Let that Absolute zero talk die aready, this project wont go past -40c so what does talk about -273 have to do with THIS project? NONE!!! 

So far looks like the project is about do for an update, so imma pull back the lazy boy with nice cold one


----------



## Gorre (Nov 13, 2006)

Heh, Im not trying to sound like a smartarse or anything, but "you cant get lower than zero?!?" followed by "Yeah, I already know he means the complete lack of any energy at all" seemed a bit odd.
But like you said, irrelevant


----------

